# 20 pushups and 30 squats every hour?



## Iwantham (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey guys I was thinking about doing 20 pushups and 30 squats every hour that I'm awake each day.

I usually get up at like 9am each day and usually go to bed at around 11pm. So that would end up being 14 hours and 14*20 is 280 and for the squats it would be 14*30 which is 420

So I'd end up doing 280 pushups and 420 squats per day. Is that too much or too little?

Also, would spacing them out like that reduce the benefits I'd get from doing them all at once? ( For the record the most pushups I can do at once is probably 21 right now (23 if I'm listening to Skillet while doing them) so doing 280 all at once is WAY out of the question right now, same thing applies to the squats).

PS: This isn't something I wanna replace my workouts with, it's just a way to prevent me from being sedentary


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Obviously thats too much man your gonna kill yourself


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Most people just take a brief walk every couple hours if they want to avoid sedation.


----------



## Iwantham (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok I did some research and yeah that's WAY too much for me at this point in time...



> Why don't you start with 20 pushups and 30 bodyweight squats once per day for a week and see how that goes?


I'll try that but it sounds a little tame to be honest :|

Maybe 3 days a week would be better.



> Most people just take a brief walk every couple hours if they want to avoid sedation.


My uncle takes brief walks to avoid sedation. He's gained approx 30lbs in 6 months :blank



> Obviously thats too much man your gonna *kill yourself*


Don't tempt me heheh


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Dont underestimate the power of rest. those muscle fibers need some time to build up and be fed. 

When you say "This isn't something I wanna replace my workouts with" , are you insinuating that you workout daily already? 

If you have at least 30 minutes of raised cardiovascular activity and do tasks that involve moving around here and there in a day, I'd say that's plenty. Doctors recommend that and ****..


----------



## Metus (Dec 6, 2010)

Hermiter said:


> Obviously thats too much man your gonna kill yourself


No, it's not. Not at all. The only issue for me would be the hourly requirement. There would be times throughout the day it would be inconvenient. His body would let him know when it's had enough. Muscle failure is muscle failure.

But knocking out some calisthenics periodically throughout the day is a good idea.


----------



## Metus (Dec 6, 2010)

moroff said:


> Dont underestimate the power of rest. those muscle fibers need some time to build up and be fed.
> 
> When you say "This isn't something I wanna replace my workouts with" , are you insinuating that you workout daily already?
> 
> If you have at least 30 minutes of raised cardiovascular activity and do tasks that involve moving around here and there in a day, I'd say that's plenty. Doctors recommend that and ****..


The body has an amazing ability to adapt and to let you know when it's had enough. These are calisthenics, not weights. If what you're saying is true, recruits wouldn't come out of boot camp fighting fit.

It's amazing how soft we've become both physically and mentally where we can insist that things that have been routinely done are impossible. It's no wonder people are so out of shape these days.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Thats crazy, even if you were taking steroids you're body wouldn't be able to handle that. They say you should really only workout a major muscle group once a week. You're body needs time in between to rest and grow. I'm not really sure for pressups how often is a good idea. If you're pushing your self hard doing like 3 sets and pushing until almost muscle failure once or twice should be enough.
If you're doing heavy barbell squats only once a week.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Metus said:


> The body has an amazing ability to adapt and to let you know when it's had enough. These are calisthenics, not weights. If what you're saying is true, recruits wouldn't come out of boot camp fighting fit.
> 
> It's amazing how soft we've become both physically and mentally where we can insist that things that have been routinely done are impossible. It's no wonder people are so out of shape these days.


Your body will also let you know if you're overdoing it, ever heard of 'over training' i've experienced it, I was exhausted everyday felt like **** after my workouts, because my idiot personal trainer had me on a regime that would suit a pro bodybuilder. 
Too much of anything is bad for you and that goes for exercise as well.


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

you shouldn't do this type of workout its not exactly pointless but its a seriously ineffective way to gain strength or mass.

if you want to get bigger muscles the only logical thing to do is go to a gym and work sets with heavy weights. and eat healthy carbs protein and calories through out the day. your not gonna get much benefit from your current regime get in a gym. go every other day and do a regime composed of this:

bench press 5 sets 5-8 reps
barbell squat 5 sets 5-8 reps
deadlift 5 set 5-8 reps
abs

do this for three months up your macro nutrients to somewhere around here


3000 calories
150 protein
carbs 200

this is all based on the idea that you are new to weight lifting and assuming youd like to gain lean body mass/strength


----------



## tmt901 (Jun 9, 2014)

I like having a daily routine like that to stay active, mine usually is 30 pushups everytime I goto the bathroom


----------



## iCashie (Jun 9, 2014)

How about try HIIT exercise , much better!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

There is actually a method of training called 'greasing the groove' which is similar to this albeit at a much reduced volume. Basically you take an exercise where you are trying to max out a number of reps in one go (say chinups or pressups) and you do a few every hour or so, but you can't go even close to failure. The idea is over say a week to do a very large total of the particular movement. If you try to do do many at one time though you will burn out fast.

You won't get much muscular development from it (probably close to none hehe), but presumably it burns a decent amount of calories and you will get a decent improvement in the total number of the movement you are doing in one go.

Disclaimer, never tried it myself but might be fun to try it 

Lots of info about this kicking about e.g. http://zacheven-esh.com/grease-the-groove/


----------



## Vergen (Jun 7, 2014)

What are your goals?

And what you're talking about is called greasing the groove, and it was popularized by Pavel Tsatsouline.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

i can do 90pushups in one set

on nights i do pushups i do around 500 of them in a span of 1hr.. slowly, listening to music and eating...

=)


----------



## Iwantham (Sep 7, 2013)

Okay based on the replies in this thread I'll assume that this would be a total waste of my time.

I'm just looking for ways to lose weight at this point. Running is what I'm primarily focusing on but I just cant get/keep my motivation high enough to do it regularly. This was just something I thought I would try just to see what would happen...


----------



## Vergen (Jun 7, 2014)

Iwantham said:


> Okay based on the replies in this thread I'll assume that this would be a total waste of my time.
> 
> I'm just looking for ways to lose weight at this point. Running is what I'm primarily focusing on but I just cant get/keep my motivation high enough to do it regularly. This was just something I thought I would try just to see what would happen...


Ever try jump roping and/or boxing? I've never seen anyone not motivated to do those. Or maybe hiking, biking, swimming. There are an endless amount of activities you can do to burn some extra calories. But weight will come off with diet.


----------



## FortuneAndFame (Dec 26, 2013)

How about you pay a pee tax? Every time you need to use the bathroom, you need to do 20 press-ups afterwards?


----------



## Iwantham (Sep 7, 2013)

> Ever try *jump roping* and/or boxing?


 GIFSoup

Tried that any times. All ended with me flat on my face in a pool of my own sweat blood and tears. Never again. :no



> How about you pay a pee tax? Every time you need to use the bathroom, you need to do 20 press-ups afterwards?


Sounds pretty doable but not sure it fits what I need right now :blank


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Walking/jogging/running backwards for long distances is fun and challenging. I'd only suggest doing that if you have a nice private area where you are familiar with your surroundings. It works well on a treadmill if you are coordinated enough. A slow incline is probably best on a treadmill.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Jump rope can actually be pretty fun though once you get the hang of it. Its pretty much all I do in winter for cardio because its too cold outside.


----------



## Vergen (Jun 7, 2014)

Iwantham said:


> GIFSoup
> 
> Tried that any times. All ended with me flat on my face in a pool of my own sweat blood and tears. Never again. :no


It takes skill. You might have to work at it. But once you get it, you can do it autonomously.


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

don't push yourself too much. Make it as your stress relief


----------



## tobi08 (Dec 29, 2008)

do freeletics, its a free online program with different high intensity workouts which only last for 1 hour the most. It involves only bodyweights, you are doing a ridiculus amount of pushups, pull ups, squats, sit ups,burpees etc.
i personally love it and have great results with it. There are a lot of cardio exercises aswell which are good for loosing weight.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I agree with the opinion to build on it. Just do something like 50 bodyweight squats on Day 1, add five the next day, add five the day following, rest, add 10, add five, add five, rest…see the pattern? It'll build up your endurance, if that's a goal.


----------

